# How exactly do you make furry friends?



## Firus (Dec 24, 2011)

Every furry I see on youtube or FA seems to have a zillion furry friends already. I've been lurking for many years and have managed to accumulate about... 3. 
How exactly is everyone making all these social connections with each other? I'm pretty good at making friends, just bad at meeting potentials.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Dec 24, 2011)

Rephrase the question please. 

Are you trying to make friends online or in person?

By your post count, I could venture a guess and say that interaction would be a good start.


----------



## Zenia (Dec 24, 2011)

You are trying to make friends... but you lurk. You can't make friends if you skulk about in the shadows. You have to put yourself out there.

I belong to BC Furries, a forum for people in my province. Last summer some local furries arranged a meet at the park. Some people drove up from other cities to be there. And I've invited some of the people to my house on the 26th for pizza and video games. I haven't met them before, but you have to start somewhere!


----------



## Dreaming (Dec 24, 2011)

I dunno.

Friending people, chatting, keeping in regular contact with people on the forums and elsewhere.....


----------



## shteev (Dec 24, 2011)

I guess you start here by becoming a regular on the forums. Posting more would help you get noticed.


----------



## Mentova (Dec 24, 2011)

By being social and talking to people? Just like you make friends in real life.


----------



## Napalm 74 (Dec 25, 2011)

Just talk to people soicalize hell ill be your friend


----------



## Aidy (Dec 25, 2011)

go to a furcon and whip out your yiffstick :v


----------



## foxguardian (Dec 25, 2011)

oh ya every one will know how quick you jump to that. lol i too have been searching for some time and by no means have i just been jurking hehe typo lol lurkin... 
i have found three furrs around me and maged to actuall meet 2 in the four or so years ive been a fur 
however this is because (i believe) i live in a sacluded town with too much hate for anything differant to be so not to mention my class of 25 in highschool was mostly furs in secrit and i have only just come to find this out chatting with a good frined from school. 
turns out i was always opean about it and they were scard.... lame asses they had fear and i was lonly

ok so aside from old school mates i found those two and both were just a bit too far away to keep in touch 
however when i went to AZ and put a post up looking for furs i was not lonly.   its all time and opertunity mate never give up just look ellswere. for me that meens leaving state or travleing alot.


----------



## Grae Sparrowkin (Dec 25, 2011)

And... I am twitching at the spelling yet again.

I think you already know how to do it, you just aren't active with it. It is work, so stop thinking they are just going to come to you and put in the effort.


----------



## Kisura (Dec 25, 2011)

Making friends here, is just like it is making friends anywhere else man. Be social, polite, and just get out there! It's not hard and i'm sure in time you'll have just as many friends


----------



## Cyril (Dec 25, 2011)

It's easier to make friends if you draw pronz :V
But seriously listen to what those guys are saying, since I'm not very good at this socializing thing either.


----------



## Gryphoneer (Dec 25, 2011)

Draw dicks. You don't know how many friends you get through that.


----------



## The_Mask (Dec 27, 2011)

Social un-awkwardness. Talk to people whether they like it or not dude. Butt in on everything and somebody is bound to respond. What I wanna know is how people with empty FA pages get like 300 watchers. WTF are they watching?


----------



## Tabasco (Dec 27, 2011)

Furries are probably harder to make friends with than other people, unless you're offering sex, roleplay, etc, or you're someone who works with some form of art that you can connect to others over. In my experience we're not the most social people around otherwise (or maybe not otherwise). Went to a local picnic once with 100+ people, total fucking disaster.

Keep being the first one to get friendly, but be prepared to possibly put in a lot of work for comparatively little reward.


----------



## Kaamos (Dec 27, 2011)

Chloroform and lots of rope.


----------



## Brazen (Dec 27, 2011)

You make furry friends the same way you make regular friends, by surrounding yourself with explicit pictures/photos and soliciting casual sex from strangers.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Dec 27, 2011)

Have a reason for them to need you.


----------



## Heimdal (Dec 27, 2011)

Instead of looking for furry friends, aim for real friends. The only thing furry friends have in common is a figment of your imaginations. If they don't stifle your growth, they may likely despise you for evolving as a person, and then talk about it and drama behind your back. Furries and drama.

"because they're furries too" is damn superficial in scope, and you shouldn't expect much from those kinds of friendships.


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 27, 2011)

Heimdal said:


> Instead of looking for furry friends, aim for real friends. The only thing furry friends have in common is a figment of your imaginations. If they don't stifle your growth, they may likely despise you for evolving as a person, and then talk about it and drama behind your back. Furries and drama.



And then tell other people that you are sleeping around with 15 other furries at once. :V 


Branch out OP. If a furry friend gives you asspats all of the time, even when you screw up, that's not a friend.


----------



## Namba (Dec 27, 2011)

You talk to people and if you get the feeling someone doesn't like you, they probably don't so don't bug them or you'll look like a total creep (easy for me though, 'cause I don't care who the fuck you are and how many friends you got or how good of an artist you are, I don't take shit from anyone).


----------



## thewall (Dec 27, 2011)

The best way is to not give a shit about if they are a furry or not.


----------



## Breeze (Dec 28, 2011)

Just be yourself, but amplified. The online world lets you bare your soul to others in an unprecedented way with little risk of actual harm coming your way. Comment much, support new and upcoming artists and help people out.
Being active is the main way people get used to your name. Even when you've not got much to say, say something.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 28, 2011)

Be a gigantic slut.
Your worth in the furry fandom and to other furries is directly related to how much you put out. It has been scientifically proven.


----------



## Kayla (Dec 28, 2011)

By not being a total creeper.


----------



## Teal (Dec 28, 2011)

Lurk less, post more.


----------



## Dreaming (Dec 28, 2011)

TealMoon said:


> Lurk less, post more.


And read pinned threads, OBLIGATORY.


----------



## Spec (Jan 1, 2012)

I have the same question,how you meet new furries?I been around the fandom for a long time, and I met a friends where I live but I always wanted to meet furs around the world but I just cant figured it out how?
btw forgive my bad english XP


----------



## LemonJayde (Jan 1, 2012)

Join in on a Yiff train :v 

*facepaw* comment on a forum and just keep replying to people. Very helpful.


----------



## mrfoxwily (Jan 1, 2012)

Go play forum games or something and get really into it.


----------



## LemonJayde (Jan 1, 2012)

mrfoxwily said:


> Go play forum games or something and get really into it.


YEAHHHH *highfive*


----------



## The_Mask (Jan 1, 2012)

You tend to meet lots of people on train rides.


----------



## mrfoxwily (Jan 1, 2012)

Yeah. They might do crazy things to you when you're sleeping, but it all works out for the best in the end. ^_^


----------



## LemonJayde (Jan 1, 2012)

Indeed. Especially if you're the only girlcat. It's very interesting o.o


----------



## thedogon11 (Jan 5, 2012)

Mentova said:


> By being social and talking to people? Just like you make friends in real life.



Albeit a little less serious as most people are in the real world when they meet someone new. At east, thats how it always seems to me. Whenever I meet someone in the real world, they always act super-serious and never have any fun or act in the moment. That really seems to bother me unless it is extremely appropriate for the moment.


----------



## Sar (Jan 5, 2012)

Do an interview for national geographic on secret double lives. :V


----------



## shteev (Jan 5, 2012)

By talking to people on the site you're currently looking at.


----------



## LuchadoreBob (Jan 18, 2012)

Take off your cloths and have a run through the center of town in the nude.  That'll get you pretty far.
8)
Just talk to people.


----------



## Kitutal (Jan 18, 2012)

Or, another option, go to the introduction forum, lots of people there come in and say the same thing, so you have that in common, get in touch with them and see what happens.
I'm not sure it's an actually good idea, but theoretically it should work.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jan 18, 2012)

Talk more, get a little publicity. No one will know you even exist unless they see a post or two around here.
Or if you mean IRL buddies, then you make them just how you would make non furry friends.
BTW Why do you want only furry friends?


----------



## NarNarZombie (Jan 19, 2012)

Hmmm I would say just aim for being social and friendly. Talk to ppl. I just started on the forums but somehow I have 5 furry friends in my small town just by being open, kind, and friendly. You just have to suck it up and put yourself out there. GOOD LUCK


----------



## LemonJayde (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm still thinking you should hop on our YIFF train and ride off into the magical gumdrop sunset.


----------



## veeno (Jan 19, 2012)

LemonJayde said:


> I'm still thinking you should hop on our YIFF train and ride off into the magical gumdrop sunset.


Of course its only logical.


----------



## Llamapotamus (Jan 19, 2012)

http://youtu.be/2rGaICcf21I
YIFF train :V


----------



## Carnie (Jan 19, 2012)

I dunno, randomly message people hey, and post more? The only one's I've really became friends with are the ones that I've gamed with, despite some other people around here seeming pretty chill.


----------



## Greg (Jan 21, 2012)

i don't call other furs friends unless we interact a BUTTLOAD online (eg me and sascrypte) or we meet irl, click and spend more time together. (eg the_unknowin) some furs i knew irl before finding out they were a fur (eg marluxiabliss) while others i've converted as such (goldpointjackal for instance)I go to meets at my region's central city every 3-4 weeks. most of my watchers know me for being in nz, like how a califur will often have a bunch of califur friends. it's easier to make fur friends with those geographically close to you because you develop a stronger bond irl.


----------



## InflatedSnake (Jan 22, 2012)

You have been here since 2009 and have made an average of one post per year. Try talking more buddy.


----------



## anghellic9 (Jan 25, 2012)

I usually just find out were a furry lives at and walk into their house naked with duct tape and handcuffs. gets 'em everytime! or I guess you could just go to a furmeet and be social or something.


----------



## Lunar (Jan 25, 2012)

You don't post Arnie-Grape-retarded questions like this.


----------



## Kitutal (Jan 25, 2012)

anghellic9 said:


> I usually just find out were a furry lives at and walk into their house naked with duct tape and handcuffs. gets 'em everytime! or I guess you could just go to a furmeet and be social or something.



Where do you find these furmeets, though, I've never seen signs up for them.


----------



## anghellic9 (Jan 25, 2012)

Kitutal said:


> Where do you find these furmeets, though, I've never seen signs up for them.


 google for the most part, just google furmeets in your area and get some info on it and find out if you can go. like for me, I found out they have furmeets all the time in memphis TN and they welcome new furries. I'm sure if you look around enough you might even find a website that shows all the furmeets in your area. or you could try to find vids on youtube of furmeets and ask if you can join them.


----------



## Uberfox95 (Feb 24, 2012)

I've accumulated quite a few from playing games like Team Fortress 2, Left 4 Dead 2, HL2: Deathmatch etc.
Steam is quite a good place to make furry friends, as most set up their profiles as their fursona.


----------



## Lazykins (Feb 24, 2012)

Friends? What are these furry friends you speak of.

All I see are prospective business opportunities.


----------



## Pine (Feb 24, 2012)

Furries: learn to draw porn or have a mildly disturbing fetish
FAF: lots of ass kissing

or you could just try to be social


----------



## Catilda Lily (Feb 24, 2012)

The same way you make friends any other time.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 24, 2012)

Firus said:


> Every furry I see on youtube or FA seems to have a zillion furry friends already. I've been lurking for many years and have managed to accumulate about... 3.
> How exactly is everyone making all these social connections with each other? I'm pretty good at making friends, just bad at meeting potentials.



Lol, OP thinks that everyone who subs to someone on Yt is instantly a friend. OP also thinks that watching someone on FA means they are friends.

Not so bro.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 24, 2012)

Find furmeets in your area, chat with people, go to a con, etc..



Zenia said:


> You are trying to make friends... but you lurk. You can't make friends if you skulk about in the shadows. You have to put yourself out there.
> 
> I belong to BC Furries, a forum for people in my province. Last summer some local furries arranged a meet at the park. Some people drove up from other cities to be there. And I've invited some of the people to my house on the 26th for pizza and video games. I haven't met them before, but you have to start somewhere!




Your Icon is sooo awesome!!!


----------



## Haru_Ray (Feb 24, 2012)

Getting your friends into it is a good way to accumulate more.
Or trying to find skype groups (for chat and the occasional voice call with the group)
And just not being a lurker. Speak your mind, and speak it often.


----------



## Armaetus (Feb 25, 2012)

Post more. Network with people. Be proactive with it.


----------



## Metalmeerkat (Feb 25, 2012)

Easier said than done.


----------

